# If I read one more thread...



## ChrissiK

...of a 37 week pregnant woman wanting to know tricks to induce labor cause she is ready to meet the baby, I'm going to scream!

Most first time pregnancies take 40-41 weeks, the baby needs to grow some more!!!
Plus these women will all be happily induced (cue the epidural, forceps or c-section!) and baby might have issues!

Leave it alone for gods sake - it will come out when it's ready!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:haha: My midwife looked at me like I was an alien a couple of weeks ago, when I refused her offer to give me a sweep at my next appt which would have been 39+2!


----------



## flubdub

I would refuse to be induced too. I went 4 days over, but I said I didn't want to be induced if it came to it. She said it was fine and they would just monitor me. She didn't sound surprised and made it sound like it happened all the time - which is nice :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

That annoys me too. It annoys me no matter if the woman wants a NCB/homebirth or a medicated birth in the hospital. People really need to start letting their babies decide when it's time. So much research came out in the end of 2011 that said babies need to wait until atleast 39 weeks because even 38 weekers and 39 weekers can have short and long term complications. My first came at 41 weeks, all on his own, and my second came at 39 weeks and 3 days, all on his own.


----------



## heaven

My docs kept pushing for a sweep too. I said no every time(4x).


----------



## Bournefree

Why create any problems when there are none.
Xx


----------



## aliss

I have such a hard time reading 3rd tri sometimes, so many girls are so completely uneducated on the risks of induction. I know, I was one of them once upon a time! Even more disturbing are the number of doctors who accept and encourage the practice. There seem to be a few places on this planet where apparently babies come stamped with an expiration date rather than an expected date!

Sometimes I wonder if people are giving birth to a jug of milk or carton of eggs, LOL.


----------



## Sam Pearson

I agree. Convenience is never a good reason to put a baby at risk. I always wonder if these women realise that induction is a way more painful route than waiting for labour to happen naturally. I also find it disgusting that medical professionals woud be offering women unnecessary interventions. Parenting is a resonsiblity that begins before birth.


----------



## vintagecat

I'm fortunate enough to be living in Japan for my first birth. I think it's much easier to give into peer pressure when you don't have the best information. In Japan, a majority of hospitals, birthing centers, and widwives won't even _consider_ induction before 41 weeks. Go figure that Japan also prefers not to use painkillers and has a low cesarean rate as well! Natural birthing is promoted all the way and I'm glad to live somewhere that the strength and ability is placed on the woman and not the drugs and doctor.


----------



## ZoeZo

One of my biggest fears in induction - I'm so glad I found the natural birthing forum, and blogs such as mamabirth, and read 'Hey, who's having this baby anyway?' as I feel so much more educated, as we just know 'how it's done'.
I'll refuse sweeps etc, and want to try natural induction methods only as a last resort, the EDD is just that, babe will come when ready!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah.. treating babies like cakes.


----------



## modo

I feel the same way :( I went into my induction at 39 weeks blindly trusting my consultant. I don't have the same innocence they have about inductions. 

I will always mourn the last few weeks of my pregnancy, the way I was treated during the induction (bullying by my MW), the c-section. I was emotionally numb for 8 months then came the feelings of failure and despair. I then grieved his birth and managed to move on. 

I find it so hard to read this stuff because I was like that and I still regret it :nope:


----------



## lisa1986

ChrissiK said:


> ...of a 37 week pregnant woman wanting to know tricks to induce labor cause she is ready to meet the baby, I'm going to scream!
> 
> Most first time pregnancies take 40-41 weeks, the baby needs to grow some more!!!
> Plus these women will all be happily induced (cue the epidural, forceps or c-section!) and baby might have issues!
> 
> Leave it alone for gods sake - it will come out when it's ready!

Not all c sec's are a result from someone wanting an easy time of it :thumbup:

I don't think people should encourage something that necessarily isn't ready to happen either esp at the risk of the baby! Seems ridiculous when women have waited 37 weeks they cant wait 3 more :shrug: im in agreement with you there! :) xx


----------



## amjon

> I agree. Convenience is never a good reason to put a baby at risk. I always wonder if these women realise that induction is a way more painful route than waiting for labour to happen naturally. I also find it disgusting that medical professionals woud be offering women unnecessary interventions. Parenting is a resonsiblity that begins before birth.

 I wouldn't say induction was more painful. If it is then labor must be nothing at all. I didn't even know I was in labor (only rated the pain a 5 10 minutes before delivery). I also will likely be induced early, but not for no reason. The doctor told me if he suspects something that may harm the baby he will go on the side of caution and induce early. Having lost my first I agree with him.


----------



## amore

I never had the internet when I was pregnant with ds1 so didnt even realise 37 weeks was considered full term at the time and panicked when my labour started naturally at 37 weeks. 

I can understand induction when there is a medical reason for it but dont understand why anyone would want to go through it otherwise. To be honest most of the threads about naturally inducing labour just make me laugh as I really cant believe many of the old wives tales of pinapple and curry etc are still being used, and from what I have seen to no avail lol.


----------



## Sam Pearson

amore said:


> I really cant believe many of the old wives tales of pinapple and curry etc are still being used, and from what I have seen to no avail lol.

I haven't heard of those working but perhaps it helps because the Mum is inpatient and those things give her something to do aside from just wait?


----------



## nickyXjayno

how dare they be excited to meet their baby, shame on them! ;)


----------



## modo

I don't blame them. I was like them and then my bubble burst.


----------



## ZoeZo

nickyXjayno said:


> how dare they be excited to meet their baby, shame on them! ;)

https://images.ibsrv.net/ibsrv/res/src:passionford.com/get/forum/images/smilies/icon_rolleyes.gif Aren't we all? I bet it's probably uncomfortable and you've had enough by that point, but we just have to be patient! :flow:


----------



## jstarr

I've got someone like this in the family at the moment :dohh: having to bite my tongue. 

I'm interested though, ladies who refuse intervention ie. sweep/induction what would you do if you went 2+ weeks overdue? I ask this because I was induced at 42 weeks and always wonder what would have happened if I refused? Maybe my birth experience would have been better. What is the point where you might say ok to intervention if at all?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

jstarr said:


> I've got someone like this in the family at the moment :dohh: having to bite my tongue.
> 
> I'm interested though, ladies who refuse intervention ie. sweep/induction what would you do if you went 2+ weeks overdue? I ask this because I was induced at 42 weeks and always wonder what would have happened if I refused? Maybe my birth experience would have been better. What is the point where you might say ok to intervention if at all?

Personally I would ask for monitoring, and wait it out until there was evidence of the placenta deteriorating, then induce!


----------



## amore

Sam Pearson said:


> amore said:
> 
> 
> I really cant believe many of the old wives tales of pinapple and curry etc are still being used, and from what I have seen to no avail lol.
> 
> I haven't heard of those working but perhaps it helps because the Mum is inpatient and those things give her something to do aside from just wait?Click to expand...

I would guess that by the time people have tried all of them then a few days would have passed :haha: Anything that provides distraction at the end has to be a good thing...I just dont think I will be doing them myself as it all sounds like too much hard work :sleep: 

I think someone on third tri has just started a thread asking women which of the old wives tales have worked for them so it will be interesting to read. I always wonder how people can determine if something offset their labour of if it was coincidence :shrug:


----------



## AmandaC

OMG I couldnt agree more! I had my son at 39w2d after my OB offered a sweep, which I had actually never heard of before, and agreed to. I had my daughter at 38w after the same OB did a sweep. My second labour was so much more painful early on. With my first I was 6cm and in no pain whatsoever, they broke my water then the pain started. With my second, I was in enough pain to bring me to tears at only 4cm, and I was begging for an epidural. Im convinced it was because it was too early and my body wasnt ready for it, but when she offered the sweep at 38w, I just wasnt educated and figured she was a Dr so she knew what to do. Ive since done a lot of research and have no intentions of ever doing it before my due date again.


----------



## Mervs Mum

jstarr said:


> I've got someone like this in the family at the moment :dohh: having to bite my tongue.
> 
> I'm interested though, ladies who refuse intervention ie. sweep/induction what would you do if you went 2+ weeks overdue? I ask this because I was induced at 42 weeks and always wonder what would have happened if I refused? Maybe my birth experience would have been better. What is the point where you might say ok to intervention if at all?


I've supported women past 42 weeks :) they did come under pressure and accepted regular monitoring but all went in to labour spontaneously not long after 42 weeks with positive births and healthy mums and babies. I myself refused induction at 37 weeks when one scan appeared to show my baby had stopped growing. I knew they were not only unreliable as an accurate estimate of growth but also knew they were wrong. 2 weeks later the consultant admitted they had made a mistake and apologised to me. My boy was born more than 3 weeks after they would have forced him out. I did say that if I agreed that the baby was better out than in, that I would prefer a planned section to a failed induction ending in an emcs.


----------



## jstarr

Mervs Mum said:


> jstarr said:
> 
> 
> I've got someone like this in the family at the moment :dohh: having to bite my tongue.
> 
> I'm interested though, ladies who refuse intervention ie. sweep/induction what would you do if you went 2+ weeks overdue? I ask this because I was induced at 42 weeks and always wonder what would have happened if I refused? Maybe my birth experience would have been better. What is the point where you might say ok to intervention if at all?
> 
> 
> I've supported women past 42 weeks :) they did come under pressure and accepted regular monitoring but all went in to labour spontaneously not long after 42 weeks with positive births and healthy mums and babies. I myself refused induction at 37 weeks when one scan appeared to show my baby had stopped growing. I knew they were not only unreliable as an accurate estimate of growth but also knew they were wrong. 2 weeks later the consultant admitted they had made a mistake and apologised to me. My boy was born more than 3 weeks after they would have forced him out. I did say that if I agreed that the baby was better out than in, that I would prefer a planned section to a failed induction ending in an emcs.Click to expand...

Wow that's great that they had positive birth after waiting, I have read about babies being born sleeping as the placenta stopped working quite abruptly even when women are being monitored so although I agree with refusing induction, if I had to make the choice 42+ weeks I would be so scared something would happen. Hoping the next baby will be 'on time' so I don't have to decide. I always wonder why healthcare proffessionals are _so_ pro intervention whether it's examinations, sweeps, induction or sections it takes all the empowerment from the woman :shrug: god forbid a woman giving birth without being messed with in as many ways as possible :dohh:


----------



## KRobbo

In my case and I think in some other women's we have no choice about induction due to medical reasons (insulin dependant diabetic). The 'natural' ways to induce seem so less invasive and even though they probably won't work it gives you a sense of control and fills the time so you don't spend it worrying about all the horror stories of failed inductions.

My induction is tomorrow, I didn't want to be induced, I wanted my baby to stay where it wanted to be until he/she is ready but that choice was taken from me. So I've DTD, gone for long walks, bounced on my ball and even eaten spicy food so I at least enter tomorrow knowing I did everything I could.


----------



## 17thy

I have seen some DUMB ass comments about seriously wishing they could get their babies out at 37 weeks. I mean, yeah I was "done" with pregnancy at that point but some babies are born at 41 weeks and still only weigh 6.5lbs! If they aren't coming naturally usually it means they aren't ready!


----------



## rosie5637

this really bugs me too. i've had a pretty rough time of it with this pregnancy and am in a fair bit of pain at the moment (have been for wks now:cry:). i would never wish for my baby to come before he's ready though, certainly not before 40wks. i just wish the next 2 wks would hurry up and put me out of my misery:baby:

sometimes when i read a thread title that says stuff like 'why isn't baby here yet, so fed up? i've tried everything' and then see they are only 37wks i think duh you're not even due yet!:dohh:

i know that due dates are a 'best guess' but we have them for a reason. if babies were meant to be born at roughly 37wks then that would be our due date.


----------



## Tasha

Good luck tomorrow Krobbo :hugs:

I really do think it is the mentality pushed upon us from healthcare proffessionals (lots but not all), that 37 weeks is term and if baby is born then that all will be okay. So women aim towards that date rather than their actual EDD, so when baby doesnt come at 37+1 it is disheartening for some. If HCP's made it very clear that 40 weeks is full term and we should look towards that date and infact beyond then it might help women.


----------



## ZoeZo

Good luck for tomorrow KRobbo! x (oops that should be today!)


----------



## AliGirl

I don't think any of you should be in a position to judge other people's decisions. You have no idea what conversations go on between the mother-to-be and their health care provider, and why they make the decisions they do. This thread has really annoyed me - judging people and their situations that you know nothing about. Grrrr....


----------



## babyblog

I don't see why it's hard to understand women wanting the last bit of their pregnancy to be over with and hoping bubs comes along a bit early


----------



## SouthernC

I wasn't induced but I had my son at 38 Weeks & 6 Days, and he was perfectly fine, perfectly healthy, and never once got jaundice.. So them going to 40 or 41 weeks so theres nothing wrong with the baby is kind of silly too.. But I understand what your saying and what others are saying, by the end of my pregnancy, I was doing everything I could to get him out on his own, actually I had him the very day that they said if he didnt come by this day they were setting me up for an induction.


----------



## ZoeZo

AliGirl said:


> I don't think any of you should be in a position to judge other people's decisions. You have no idea what conversations go on between the mother-to-be and their health care provider, and why they make the decisions they do. This thread has really annoyed me - judging people and their situations that you know nothing about. Grrrr....

I believe the OP means elective inducement, not inducement due to health/emergency



babyblog said:


> I don't see why it's hard to understand women wanting the last bit of their pregnancy to be over with and hoping bubs comes along a bit early

I understand that totally, to want it yes, but not to force it before your body/baby decide it's time. But then one of my personal birth fears is medical inducement


----------



## babyblog

ZoeZo said:


> AliGirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't think any of you should be in a position to judge other people's decisions. You have no idea what conversations go on between the mother-to-be and their health care provider, and why they make the decisions they do. This thread has really annoyed me - judging people and their situations that you know nothing about. Grrrr....
> 
> I believe the OP means elective inducement, not inducement due to health/emergency
> 
> 
> 
> babyblog said:
> 
> 
> I don't see why it's hard to understand women wanting the last bit of their pregnancy to be over with and hoping bubs comes along a bit earlyClick to expand...
> 
> I understand that totally, to want it yes, but not to force it before your body/baby decide it's time. But then one of my personal birth fears is medical inducementClick to expand...

You wouldn't be allowed to be induced before it's ready though would you?


----------



## aliss

babyblog said:


> ZoeZo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AliGirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't think any of you should be in a position to judge other people's decisions. You have no idea what conversations go on between the mother-to-be and their health care provider, and why they make the decisions they do. This thread has really annoyed me - judging people and their situations that you know nothing about. Grrrr....
> 
> I believe the OP means elective inducement, not inducement due to health/emergency
> 
> 
> 
> babyblog said:
> 
> 
> I don't see why it's hard to understand women wanting the last bit of their pregnancy to be over with and hoping bubs comes along a bit earlyClick to expand...
> 
> I understand that totally, to want it yes, but not to force it before your body/baby decide it's time. But then one of my personal birth fears is medical inducementClick to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't be allowed to be induced before it's ready though would you?Click to expand...

Yes you can. At least, in some places here. Some OBGYNs do induction for: hitting 40 weeks (not 41,42), partner going on leave, convenience, etc.


----------



## ZoeZo

babyblog said:


> You wouldn't be allowed to be induced before it's ready though would you?

I dunno, I thought the askers were asking about natural methods of inducing before 40 weeks.

I wouldn't have thought Doctors in the UK would induce you early (even if 37 weeks is 'considered' full term) unless was for medical reasons?



aliss said:


> Yes you can. At least, in some places here. Some OBGYNs do induction for: hitting 40 weeks (not 41,42), partner going on leave, convenience, etc.

I have read UK midwives offering sweeps on ESTIMATED due dates if nothing has happened and earlier, I don't think some UK Docs will bat an eyelid inducing you as soon as over the EDD


----------



## modo

YOu can be (early) induced privately here. I was at 39 weeks. I am under NHS care this time and every midwife I have come across says my induction was medically unnecessary.

Some people were asking about being induced at 37 weeks because thy are uncomfortable. I DO NOT blame them (i remember the feeling) but I don't agree that it should be done.


----------



## babyblog

ZoeZo said:


> babyblog said:
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be allowed to be induced before it's ready though would you?
> 
> I dunno, I thought the askers were asking about natural methods of inducing before 40 weeks.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought Doctors in the UK would induce you early (even if 37 weeks is 'considered' full term) unless was for medical reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Yes you can. At least, in some places here. Some OBGYNs do induction for: hitting 40 weeks (not 41,42), partner going on leave, convenience, etc.Click to expand...
> 
> I have read UK midwives offering sweeps on ESTIMATED due dates if nothing has happened and earlier, I don't think some UK Docs will bat an eyelid inducing you as soon as over the EDDClick to expand...


Ah I see. I have ever heard of people being induced in the Uk as early as 37 weeks just because they ask- though I guess if you go private it could be different?! I think those that ask at 37 about how t bring on labour in third tri aren't really being serious, they're just meaning they are fed up and want bubs here! I would try the things out but I dont really think it would work unless baby is ready anyway !


----------



## Lina

It has a lot to do with the whole full term at 37 weeks mantra. In many countries full term is regarded at 41weeks, changing this may change the tide of people wanting unnecessary inductions. 

I feared being induced and refused every sweep offered right up until 2 weeks 'post dates'. An induction date was booked and I attended and opted for monitoring instead, 5 minutes into it baby had heart decels and then another so was wheeled off into labour ward. I was still reluctant to be induced and the OB asked me to sign a declaration releasing them off any responsibility if I left the hospital. 

I did leave the hospital, to clear my head and went to dinner with DH and we decided it was in the babies interest to go in, and was eventually induced, which failed and ended in an emcs. I will never again opt to be induced and would rather have a straight section.


----------



## loobylou29

Hi all, after I was induced with my first pregnancy at term+14, I became one of the women that started home induction techniques around 38 weeks and because of this (i believe) both my previous 2 children were born naturally without induction at 40+10. I was desperate for them to arrive on there own terms, however with my SPD I had been in constant agony since around 4mths and was offered induction for 38 weeks. I declined this as I wanted baby to come without all monitors etc. Strangely I really enjoyed all the little "tricks" and felt I was doing something to encourage baby to come and meet me, I tried nearly everything I found online, barring caster oil and a few others that I thought looked risky, I dont get the fuss around women doing this and even though these old wives tales probably do nothing it helps to keep you busy and entertained in a fairly long, possibly painful time :) basically im saying, so what if I wanna sit on a birthing ball while rubbing evening primrose oil on myself, eating spicy pineapple curry, drinking raspberry tea and stimulating my nipples while my partner massages my reflex points. we all know its probably doing nothing but im not really the knitting typa girl LOL xxx


----------



## amore

I am really suprised that people are offended by this thread and I am sorry that it has affected anyone negatively. 

Bar the conversation on unneccesary medical intervention (which is obviously going to be opposed on a natural birthing thread) the rest was all a bit tongue in cheek and not a serious debate. I (and I expect most ladies) really wouldnt pass jusgement on anyone for trying natural induction as we all know that it is just for fun and to pass time, If it makes someone feel good then thats all that matters. Even when you read the threads that are started about this subject in third tri they are often humerous - I have read all sorts about putting pinapples in the vagina etc etc - obviously someone wont do that lol.

All I wanted to say is please dont think that any of this thread was a judgement on people that try natural induction or need to be induced for medical reasons. It really was (IMO) just a discussion of what we all think with a little humour thrown in for good measure.

Oh and loobylou if I could multitask like that I would do a bit of knitting as well to save some money :) You never know you may uncover a new natural induction method lol xx


----------



## aliss

I don't think there's anything wrong with expressing concern about unnecessary induction, when girls aren't educated about the risks/complications. 

I wasn't educated and my birth was a disaster, I paid the price for it. For some of us, it's not a personal judgement, it's just us not wanting another girl to go through the same thing. It was a horrible experience and sometimes not necessary. 

A lot of people will say that birth doesn't matter as long as the baby comes out fine. Well, to a lot of women it does matter, a traumatic birth can take years to recover from. And not everyone's baby is "fine" from the trauma of induction, like mine. So we will speak up, just so girls will re-consider an unnecessary choice.

I'd like to say that doctors will not do unnecessary inductions but the truth is that they absolutely will and I think we all know that. So girls, protect yourselves by INFORMING yourselves.

Impatience/inconvenience is annoying. Dealing with complications from an improper induction can be traumatizing. Believe me, I know. It took 2 years for me to emotionally heal from it and several weeks for my son to recover from his complications of the birth.


----------



## vintagecat

Aliss, I think you stated it well. It's important to be informed and know your options!


----------



## modo

Everything Aliss said 100% I just don't want some one else to go through what I did. Medical professionals can and will induce for reasons that are suspect. Bobby was born on a Friday night. The chances of a c-section are much higher on a Friday. They broke my waters at 12pm and he was born at 7.02pm!!! They barely gave him anytime.


----------



## Tink1o5

I was induced with my DS1, due to high blood pressure at 39+3, it was a horrible experience. I went into it not wanting any medication epi or anything. I wanted my natural birth, but the pain became so excruciating that i couldnt handle it and got the epidural at 4cm. (mind you it didnt work properly). My labor and delivery took 18 hours. I left 3 days later because of sever swelling down below. 4 days at home and i woke up with the worst headache of my life. I woke my husband and told him i was going to die, thats how bad it was. This headache was caused by the epi. 

So, with DS2 i was determined to have my natural birth i wanted. I started to get high blood pressure again around 36 weeks. My doc started talking induction at 38 weeks. I fought and fought and said NO! She kept pushing at every appointment I kept saying no. At 40 weeks and 2 days she said my amonic fluid lvls were lowering and my blood pressure was still high so she wanted to induce me now. I said No, cant we push it a bit further. She said Sunday at the latest. So I booked the appt for sunday. She offered a sweep. So i hopped on the chance because i thought a sweep would be a more natural form of induction then the meds. That night i started contracting at 7:30pm.. i stayed home until 3am the next morning... when my contractions were 2 minutes apart. Drove the 40 minutes to the hospital and when i got there i was 7cm.. dilated to 9 within 30 minutes then to a 10 after 40 minutes. pushed 3 times and my son was born. NATURAL!!!! ( i did have a hemmorage during recovery, but my birth was perfect) 

Sorry for the long post, but i agree, I would never opt for an induction especially after my experience with it. Yes a natural birth hurts, but at the cost of a healthy baby and healthy mama. I wish more were educated on the topic of induction and the risks that can be associated with it.


----------



## modo

Tink your post made me cry :cry: You have given me a glimmer of hope that I can also have a positive birth experience this time round. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Tink1o5

Thank you Modo. =) It was a fight, but well worth it. :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

i got induced at 40+2 due to high blood pressure.. so not everyone that gets induced wants to get induced.. plus i had a reaction to the stuff they used too it sucked :wacko: so i hope next time there wont be any blood pressure issues for me and i can go right to 42 weeks! :)


----------

